# Learning Greek in Volos



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am finally returning to Greece in December after 5 years away and would like to go to school to learn Greek again as I have totally forgotten everything! I will be living in Volos and am wondering if there are any free schools or if all Greek lessons must be private, i'm sure if you can learn for free in other places like athens or salonica you must be able to do so in volos so any experiences would be greatly appreciated! Thanks very much, caroline

also i have a two year old son and would love to meet any other mums with young ones in the area


----------



## FreshAir (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello caroline., did you find a school in volos? 
I am also returning, to Thessaloniki after many vacations for 12 months for a change of pace, due in the coming months from Australia, anything you may have found useful let me know, I too am looking at improving my greek language skills. Thanks heaps..



Caroline13 said:


> I am finally returning to Greece in December after 5 years away and would like to go to school to learn Greek again as I have totally forgotten everything! I will be living in Volos and am wondering if there are any free schools or if all Greek lessons must be private, i'm sure if you can learn for free in other places like athens or salonica you must be able to do so in volos so any experiences would be greatly appreciated! Thanks very much, caroline
> 
> also i have a two year old son and would love to meet any other mums with young ones in the area


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't had any luck yet - but i'll keep you posted if I find something out, thanks


----------

